# Love art in yourself, not yourself in art



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Backup Cat Out of 'Breakfast' - NYTimes.com


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yet another unemployment statistic!! Cat is probably too good for this role anyways! Hope he lands on his feet! 

>=D


----------

